# simpleshot and flippinoutslingshots



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just wanted to do a quick review on flippinout and simpleshots customer service. I've dealt with simpleshot many times before in the past and I have always recieved top notch customer service on any questions that I had, customizing orders, and I have always gotten my orders very timely. Recently I placed an order for quite a bit of ammo and i was thinking that this will never get to me right away and will take plenty of time to reach me in Alaska. I was wrong, The shipment came quickly as usual.

A BIG THANK YOU TO NATHAN AT SIMPLESHOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Always great service with Simple Shot!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Quality stuff, top notch customer service.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have always had the same experience with Nathan and simpleshot. A great one!

Be well,
SF


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

I had a very good service too.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes very quick. Also very fast replies to questions too for a guy who must be quite busy.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

In my brief time dealing with simple shot, I have found the company top notch. Reasonably fast replies to questions, quick shipping, great prices on bulk supplies, and Nathan stands behinds what he sells. Will be using them to supply my bands and pouches exclusively.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

It is our pleasure to serve the enthusiast community! Thank you for all of your continued support.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

And Nathan started to accept Bitcoin! So I think a few firsts happened with my order, dunno. First order from Slovakia? maybe...

First order paid with Bitcoin, 99% sure.

Will post more when I get the package


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

John, you were indeed the first of many buyers to use Bitcoin. Prior to your suggesting we start accepting Bitcoin, I had no idea what it was all about and now that we offer that option we receive several payments per day using Bitcoin... go figure!

Thanks for making the suggestion.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Bitcoin is on the cutting edge; glad to here you are as well in accepting it for remittances! I'm generally not one to wax poetic about a business model as a whole, but Simple-Shot is an exception. It's very clear that this is an endeavor of the heart, & this is reflected in every facet of its operation; not just on the surface, but to the core. Took a few orders, but I've been won over completely. Highly recommended.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love simple shot i live in florida anytime i order i get it in 2 days that is unbelievable i can't get a package from across town in two days nathan i don't know how you do it but keep it up brother if you need shooting supplies nathan is your man


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed regarding the customer service which is great.

My own dealings from Thailand have been excellent.

Cheers Allan


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

You are welcome Nathan! I am glad that I did it I try to persuade as many sellers as I can. Its really the best payment system for a seller. And safe from all the daytrade idiots market manipulators thanks to bitpay.

I look forward to see some beautiful sale statistics in favour of Bitcoin in the near future from you


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree.I have bought several items from Nathan and have always been a saitisfied customer.


----------

